# Willow's Christmas 2021 Photos



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

As you probably know, I'm not great at taking or posting photos. However, I did snap a couple so I'll share. Her groomer gave her a gift bag that had several topknot bows that I think are so cute I'm going to have to find out where she gets them. Anyway, I dressed her up in a couple of her new doodads. Also a picture of one of her favorite sleeping places. It's actual my down filled lap robe that I keep folded up next to where I like to sit at night. It's my favorite blankey but I have to share it with Willow. Also a photo of her opening one of her many Christmas presents


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty Willow! and she looks warm and comfy sleeping in her fav spot.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I so envy the long coats and top knots! So pretty.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie…when you let Willow grow out, you inspired me to let Mia grow out. Mia is still growing out, however she will not tolerate a top knot and I keep her face hair shorter. Willow is a beauty. I am finding the long hair to be very easy to maintain which really surprised me.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

She is so cute! Has she always had the darker cream section on her back or was it less obvious when she was shorter? It’s so beautiful against the rest of her bright white coat!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

She’s gorgeous and her coat is so silky. You’re doing an amazing job maintaining it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am finding the long hair to be very easy to maintain which really surprised me.


I agree. I thought a longer coat would be just full of mats, but it's not! It's just like combing anyone's long hair. Yes, it gets a snarl and a mat sometimes, but not any worse that short hair.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Has she always had the darker cream section on her back or was it less obvious when she was shorter? It’s so beautiful against the rest of her bright white coat!


Yes, she has always had the darker cream down her back and I do believe it is more noticeable now that she has grown her hair out. I have a photo taken by the breeder when she was a couple weeks old (named Brenn by breeder) and then another photo of her in a puppy cut. You can see the difference in her coloring between the puppy cut and a full coat.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I thought a longer coat would be just full of mats, but it's not! It's just like combing anyone's long hair. Yes, it gets a snarl and a mat sometimes, but not any worse that short hair.


Yep, that's our experience too. And long hair coats can be spectacular! I prefer Willow's long coat, such a pretty girl. We wouldn't keep Ricky's coat any other way.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting those great photos, Jackie! You know we love that long coat!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mia is still growing out but I have to say it is very easy to care for. I wish I would have let her grow sooner. I do comb her out every day, not because it is necessary. She loves being groomed. I also so daily tick checks anyway. The longer facial hair does not work for Mia but I want her ears to grow longer.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Willow is such pretty little girl! Her coat looks so silky!  Mia's coat is really beautiful too! 🥰 The longer facial hair is difficult to maintain. Truffles beard always gets wet causing the hair on her chest gets matted. She hates having me brush and comb her chest area.😬


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia is still growing out but I have to say it is very easy to care for. I wish I would have let her grow sooner. I do comb her out every day, not because it is necessary. She loves being groomed. I also so daily tick checks anyway. The longer facial hair does not work for Mia but I want her ears to grow longer.


Wow! Mia's coat is gorgeous! It looks super soft!
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Wow! Mia's coat is gorgeous! It looks super soft!
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Thanks ShamaMama. It is fine and very silky which I guess is what makes it easy to maintain.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love Mia's coat. She is a beauty!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I love Mia's coat. She is a beauty!


Thanks Jackie for inspiring me to let Mia’s hair grow out. I lived in fear of long hair for 13 years…duh. Then I finally let it grow out and find it is easy to maintain. I was unaware of the blowing coat phase of Havanese. I guess that is what happened to Mia and scared me from trying it longer! So glad I did.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> Thanks Jackie for inspiring me to let Mia’s hair grow out. I lived in fear of long hair for 13 years…duh. Then I finally let it grow out and find it is easy to maintain. I was unaware of the blowing coat phase of Havanese. I guess that is what happened to Mia and scared me from trying it longer! So glad I did.


Same here. We shaved Ricky down to a puppy cut when he was blowing coat and we were devastated by his appearance. We vowed NEVER to do that again and we haven't and we let it grow out which took, in Ricky's case, about 6-8 months. Ricky has a very easy-care coat when it is long, BUT Havanese coats will vary in terms of their maintenance in a natural length coat. And you will never know until you grow it out once to see how it is. Many Havanese owners will be pleasantly surprised how easy it is to maintain. If you are willing to spend about 10 minutes a day maintaining a coat, you will be surprised by the results.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

DogFather said:


> Same here. We shaved Ricky down to a puppy cut when he was blowing coat and we were devastated by his appearance. We vowed NEVER to do that again and we haven't and we let it grow out which took, in Ricky's case, about 6-8 months. Ricky has a very easy-care coat when it is long, BUT Havanese coats will vary in terms of their maintenance in a natural length coat. And you will never know until you grow it out once to see how it is. Many Havanese owners will be pleasantly surprised how easy it is to maintain. If you are willing to spend about 10 minutes a day maintaining a coat, you will be surprised by the results.


I think I am a fickle person when it comes to Havanese hair styles. Although I love the look of a long coat, I have melted many times when looking at a Havanese in a short stylish hair cut! Havanese can be super cute either way IMO, however the short cuts I am referring to I do not think of as “shaved”. I guess shaving is necessary if a dog becomes matted, however I do not think of that as a regular hair cut. I am sure some Havanese coats are easier to maintain than others as you say so definitely something to consider.


----------

